

Philippe Starck: Why design? - ritonlajoie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4PwHD7XKj0&feature=player_embedded#!

======
joelmichael
He's a designer, why doesn't he have any slides or other preparation for a TED
talk? Does he put any effort into speaking English clearly? Why does he talk
about that bogus lightning/primordial soup theory? Why is he attacking a straw
man that we are the permanent pinnacle of evolution? Eight minutes in and he
still hasn't said anything about design. I give up.

~~~
ThomPete
That talk is only about design! Do you know who Philippe Starck is?

~~~
joelmichael
No. Is it a pre-requisite that I know who he is in order to appreciate his TED
talk? Because what I saw didn't stand very well on its own merit.

~~~
ThomPete
if you are going to complain about the things you do I would say yes it is a
pre-requisite.

------
bearwithclaws
This is interesting, not in a way that's easy to understand. A few of his
keypoints are:

\- On Design: when designing something, think beyond (in fact, way beyond) the
thing that you are designing.

\- On Living: the smart way to live is to build stuff for many people (the
more the merrier).

\- On Civilization: do your best to fulfill your part.

------
jroes
Anyone have a transcript? I tried, I really did.

~~~
PandaPacha
Here: <http://blog.ted.com/2007/12/04/starck/>

------
napierzaza
Phillipe Starck is such a wind bag celebrity designer. I don't believe this
guy for a second just because he's pseudo philosophical. Congratulations on
your horrible lemon squeezer.

~~~
ritonlajoie
That's the feeling I had before watching this video. Have you watched it
already ? I'm pretty amazed by what he says even with my previous thoughts
about him.

------
baby
Can't stand his accent, and I'm french...

~~~
saint-loup
Same here.

Maybe because it's not so different from my own english accent. :]

------
wmeredith
I'm pretty sure Starck is a better marketer than designer. (Not that there's
anything wrong with that.)

